# New Diansheng 4x4 and 5x5



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Aug 10, 2009)

What do you think about this new DS cubes? mechanism? good? bad? fair? 

DS 5x5

DS 4x4

Copy of mefferts/rubiks or Eastsheen or V-Cube? both cubes are 6,5 cm wich is bigger than ES.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 10, 2009)

Interesting I'm excited to see how they are.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone have pics of the mech?


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 10, 2009)

Lol, reminds me of the Edison 5x5.

But, i do wonder how the 4x4 is. Are you buying it?


----------



## Radu (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't think buying is possible. As far as i notice they only offer wholesale.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Aug 10, 2009)

I dont know where this cubes are sell. I want to buy these cubes and many DS models but where....???


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmm, if someone finds out where to buy them I would probably try the 5x5 as I hate my Eastsheen.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 10, 2009)

Perhaps cubeforyou will carry them soon...


----------



## LNZ (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks interesting. I want to see some reviews or a video of these cubes first. But if they are good cubes and cheap then I might buy one (most likely the 4x4 as I now own a real V5).


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 11, 2009)

why did my thread got locked? i don't get it.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 11, 2009)

I love DS cubes so I want the 4x4...


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Aug 11, 2009)

I found this:






There seems to be an Eastsheen copy buy not that good. Very sad. The booklet says Eastsheen, wtf!!


----------



## ManasijV (Aug 11, 2009)

i pray to god for it to be available in India. DS 3x3x3 was


----------



## panyan (Aug 11, 2009)

wow, it looks rubbish, but maybe after loosening and breaking in it will be good


----------



## silentscreams (Jan 10, 2010)

i just ds 4x4 
right out of the box 
it was amazing. like 100X better than the rubik 4x4 that i broke T_T
only down side is the white stickers on the white cube


----------



## Edmund (Jan 11, 2010)

silentscreams said:


> only down side is the white stickers on the white cube



That's a good thing.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 11, 2010)

The Cubing Weekly store will be getting some of these.

Possibly the Diansheng 6x6 and 7x7 too (am I allowed to mention that?)


----------



## silentscreams (Jan 11, 2010)

Edmund said:


> silentscreams said:
> 
> 
> > only down side is the white stickers on the white cube
> ...



how so?

it looks weird when i am solving it. like pairing the edges is a bit confusing cuz of it


----------



## Edmund (Jan 11, 2010)

silentscreams said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > silentscreams said:
> ...



I love white cubes but black sides are so foreign it feels like a completely different color scheme at first. I use white cubes with white sides and that's how I roll.

and yes Meep is correct it is all preference.


----------



## Meep (Jan 11, 2010)

The white/black on white is personal preference. I personally like black on it, but that's just me.


----------



## silentscreams (Jan 24, 2010)

i got the DS 5x5 today 
and a was pretty happy with it's quality 
as obviously it is better than the rubik's 

however, the whole thing popped while i was solving 
T_T

and now im pretty lost on how to reassemble it


----------



## chikenlad (Jul 5, 2010)

if you live in asia you can find them in some toy stores. I bought one thinking it was an eastsheen.it's the same size as my eastsheen 4x4. the one i bought doesn't turn good at all. you can adjust the screws just like an eastsheen but it doesn't really help at all. I have to turn a side with my whole hand. the stickers are painted and when i bout it, it came with a stand that said diansheng on it. overall i definately wouldnt recomend it


----------



## nck (Jul 5, 2010)

I've got both of them. Only thing i can say is why getting something that 'might be good' when there are QJ Mefferts and Vs available.

4x4x4 is ok (i guess) after lubing and breaking in. Still cant cut corners for ****
I haven't really broken into my 5x5x5 just yet. A friend got it in China for me and gave it to me at school. I was just messing around with it in Physics lesson and it just blew apart....there are like a thousand pieces it's ridiculous... Ever since i've been very careful in turning just to avoid wasting another 20minutes of my time....


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 7, 2010)

I have both 
the 4x4 is okay but need to break in center caps tend to fall off.
5x5 pops allot and center caps fall out easily


----------



## RubiksCubex (Apr 8, 2012)

I have the Dian Sheng 4x4. It's really smooth but occasionaly corner cutting jams up a bit. It's a really good cube though. The mechanism is very interesting.


----------



## ibenabese (Jul 13, 2013)

I have one and I dont recommend it cuz it locks up every time you turn and modding it is a disaster


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2013)

ibenabese said:


> I have one and I dont recommend it cuz it locks up every time you turn and modding it is a disaster



this thread is a year old. we know dianshengs arent very good.


----------

